# Welcome to the WCA Regulations Subforum!



## Sa967St (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome to the WCA Regulations subforum!

This subforum is for discussing the WCA Regulations and Guidelines.

General questions about WCA competitions, unrelated to the Regulations, belong in Speedcubing Help/Questions.

This is meant to be a constructive subforum, to get community feedback on the Regulations and Guidelines, and is not a place to spam or troll in. Unlike other subforums, *you can lose your privilege of posting in this subforum* if you break the Forum Rules in any of the threads in this subforum. Please post responsibly.

All polls in this subforum must be public (i.e. it must be visible who voted for what). If you accidentally create a private poll, please contact a moderator or admin (preferably through reporting the thread) to fix it. Votes cannot be taken back (this is something that moderators and admins cannot fix, unfortunately), so please be careful with what you vote for.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad to see something like this come up. Thanks


----------

